# Method of transportation of RO water



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok,

I have my 1st RO Unit and I have hooked it up to my laundry tub and I have water. So how does everyone transport that water to their fish tanks?
All of you guys don't just fill up a container/bucket and haul it all the way over to your systems then slosh it into the tank? 

I mean you guys are smart and have already figured out ingenious/clever ways to make water changes using RO water seamlessly.

Please help me out and pass on the secrets.....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Get a water hose for potable water at the hardware store attach it to the faucet of the laundry tub with a valve on the other end and your set.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What about getting it up stairs? also the RO unit does not make a lot of water at one time so you would have to drip it into your tank for hours to refill like 30 to 40 gallons.
Doesn't everyone fill up a portable tote? or just bucket brigade it?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a garbage can for my DI and a pump connected to a python to pump the water out.

Nothing wrong with buckets either 

You can setup an ATO with your RO/DI as well.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I have a garbage can for my DI and a pump connected to a python to pump the water out.
> 
> Nothing wrong with buckets either
> 
> You can setup an ATO with your RO/DI as well.


what type/size of pump would you need? to make it up a floor? (basement to first level.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I use a Little Giant submersible utility pump. Looks like this one but black - http://www.pumps-in-stock.com/little_giant_pump_5-msp.html

I can check the model # for you later. The one I use makes it up one floor easily.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I use a Little Giant submersible utility pump. Looks like this one but black - http://www.pumps-in-stock.com/little_giant_pump_5-msp.html
> 
> I can check the model # for you later. The one I use makes it up one floor easily.


Thanks, I may have to invest in one


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you want a slow feed, look into a peristaltic pump - they can typically handle pretty high head pressures and have slow flow rates which is perfect for intorducing RO/DI water to any system.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use a 38g holding container with an ATO. The water pressure through the RO can push it through that plastic tubing all over the house if need be. My RO is in my furnace room and I fill up the holding container in the next room with it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I use a 38g holding container with an ATO. The water pressure through the RO can push it through that plastic tubing all over the house if need be. My RO is in my furnace room and I fill up the holding container in the next room with it.


Very interesting how exactly does this work?

The size of the tubing do you use and how far down on the container does it need to be? Do you turn the unit on when you are pushing the water?

Thanks for the information so far, I knew you guys had great ideas


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

RO is hooked up the cold water supply (obviously!), then runs through a shutoff valve and is controlled by a float valve in the container. Fills up until the float valve shuts it off, which shuts off the pressure on the shutoff valve for the RO to prevent any back pressure etc. 

Pretty easy...if you don't want a storage container, you can hook up the same method directly to a sump.


----------

